# Irish/English lloydminster Saskatchewan??



## Sprinkle2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi There,

We are relocating from Dublin, Ireland to Lloydminster, Saskatchewan in Canada. Hopefully in June.... I would love to speak with anyone that has relocated there, to get there opinions on the town, schools, etc

Regards
Sprinkle2


----------



## grollie (Aug 16, 2012)

Sprinkle2 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We are relocating from Dublin, Ireland to Lloydminster, Saskatchewan in Canada. Hopefully in June.... I would love to speak with anyone that has relocated there, to get there opinions on the town, schools, etc
> 
> ...


hi im moving to llyodminister in september with my 3 children just wondering are you over there and hpow do you find it 
regards grollie


----------



## Sprinkle2 (Mar 7, 2012)

grollie said:


> hi im moving to llyodminister in september with my 3 children just wondering are you over there and hpow do you find it
> regards grollie


Hi there, 

We are here 2 mths now. Pm me ur email add.


----------



## barrymufc (Mar 2, 2013)

*ideas please*

Hi I'm looking for info on move to sackatchewan ..I'm a glazier of 17 years married with 4kids,

Id love any info..

As we are just looking into canada...we were thinking of new zealand but desided that canada was a better place to raise our kids..

Cheers


----------

